

Five Courses Receive College Credit Recommendations - xm
http://blog.coursera.org/post/42486198362/five-courses-receive-college-credit-recommendations

======
yeison
This is such a progressive step. I love to see this sort of initiative. It
makes it very viable for any young students looking to try and get a step
ahead. I'm actually going to send the algebra course to my younger brother
now.

------
pavs
I wanted this to happen about 2.5 years ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1351584>

Not exactly the way I wanted but close enough. :)

------
jacoblyles
(FYI, I hear a rumor that Coursera is hiring hackers.)

------
jamessun
The speed at which changes are occurring in the U.S. higher education system
is amazing. Colleges and universities that don't adapt -- and adapt quickly --
will go down the same path as buggy whip makers and dead-tree publishers.

------
sixbrx
Bravo. I'm interested in using this for my kids to avoid some bad teachers in
_high school_. The fact that the classes would be accepted at many colleges
will help them to be accepted in high school as well.

